# suggest me a LAPTOP under 30000rs



## aneeshcphilip (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi all,

i am new here. i have a desktop at ma home and i would like to buy a laptop in the range of 25-30K.... i am an MCA student...I only use Laptop for programming(java,VB,.net...) and internet usage only.... please tell me the best laptop under 30K....

Thanks.


----------



## aneeshcphilip (Aug 22, 2010)

please reply laptop gurus......

please lemme know a proccy with c2d.....


----------



## tboss (Aug 26, 2010)

I would recommend to go with Dell Mini Laptop. This laptop comes with the following configuration:
Processor: Intel Atom N450 1.66GHz,
Display: 10.1 " Widescreen 1024 x  600,
RAM: 2GB DDR2 SDRAM (1 x 2GB),
HDD: 320GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive,
LAN: WLAN,
WiFi: Wireless 802.11n Card,
Webcam: Integrated 1.3 Mega  Pixel Webcam,
Bluetooth: Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth,
Battery: 6 Cell  Lithium Ion Primary Battery,
OS: Genuine Windows 7 Starter 32 bit,
Software: McAfee 15 Months


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 26, 2010)

If you have a relative or friend in the US who can get it for you go for one of AMD's new laptops. Check *www.anandtech.com/show/3862/toshiba-t235d-amd-2010-ultrathin


----------

